# jerky



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

I just cant get my deer jerky to taste as good as my grannys... anyone have any good recipes???


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

We smoke it on the lowest heat till it good an dry seasoned with Everglades Seasoning and it always turns out great!


----------



## Nascar03 (Oct 1, 2007)

I slice mine thin, and soak it in dales and a little liquid smoke for 3 hours and then pepper to taste. Simple and it gets eaten like potato chips.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

I cant remember but Bill (Ironman172) makes some great Jerky. Whatever he does is highly recommended. Shoot him a PM. Also do a search on the old forum there were a dozen or so recipes if I remember right.

:hungry


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I did two whole deer last year in nothing but jerky, my suggestion is look up some recipes on the net, that is what I did, there are also some jerky seasonings you can get at wal mart that comes in a box. 

I use soy sauce, garlic, crushed dried red pepper (like you put on your pizza) brown sugar, and what ever else you can think of. It was GREAT !


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Dales, Ive been making Beef and Deer for twenty years. the Dales is always the first to go!!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Dales is a lil too soy-sause flvored for me personnaly. I always use my Grammas deerjerky recipe.

The basics are half worchester sause, and half soy sause. Garlic powder, LOTS of course ground black pepper, and Accent seasoning. I also add mollases to mine.



Mmmmmm. Super concentrated strong flavor, last forever, can suck on one pice of deeer(or beef) jerky for a half hour!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (9/15/2008)* can suck on one pice of deeer(or beef) jerky for a half hour!


clay TMI:banghead ......all kidding aside thats how my mom makes it....


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

As soon as I typed that Stephen...I knew somebody was gonna say somethin!



That is my all time favorite recipe though!



Ironmans rocked though too...Sandy Keys brought me some he had brought down...mmmmm


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (9/15/2008)*Dales is a lil too soy-sause flvored for me personnaly. I always use my Grammas deerjerky recipe.
> 
> The basics are half worchester sause, and half soy sause. Garlic powder, LOTS of course ground black pepper, and Accent seasoning. I also add mollases to mine.




That's about the same thing I do but I add some liquid smoke to the mix....


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I only tried liquid smoke once Chris, and the mix with the molasses, made it taste EXACTLY like BBQ sause! Was strange. It was great tastin, but it didnt taste like tradidtional jerky. Kinda like BBC beef!



Man...know I gott go get some flank steak (which makes the best jerky, lean, super tuff, long grain beef)


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Yep, its time for some Flank or London Broil and break out the ole smoker! You guys have me wanting some now.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang it...you got this post up near the top...and now my mouth is waterin.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

i appreciate all the replys! i just have to make some... one more question though... what meat do you use or what turns out the best? just sliced thin unprocessed meat or deer burger meat or what?


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

I usually slice the meat 1/8" or so thick and marinate it in the fridge overnight and then put it in the dehydrator and let it do it's thing. You want to get meat with a low fat content so it will last for a while and not sour. Let it air dry for a good bit before bagging it if you plan of doing so. 



I have never used processed meats to make my jerky so I'm not sure how to approach that. I would assume you take the ground meat, put it into a sock and then smoke it or dehydrate it the same.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

As said, flank steak, or london broil. It has very long, thick grains in the meat that run from one end to the other. If you cut it with the grain (not againts it) it makes for very chewy pieses of jerky. My personal favorite.


----------



## steve-o (Jun 8, 2008)

yes i have many , a 5 pound batch , 1 and a 1/4 cup teri, 1/2 cup soy ,1/3cup wooster 3 tbl brown sugar or honey 1 capful liguid smoke, i/8tbs b pepper, 1/8 tbscurry 1 teaspoon veg oil, i cut with the grain cause i like it chewy, i use dehydrators i got at acadmy in lafayette la , this is just one


----------



## steve-o (Jun 8, 2008)

i get the sirloin tip extra lean or the low fatcontent chuck roast slice in half then cut with the grain 1/8 to 1/4 soak in marinade 8 hrs or over night, also pemmican can be awesome to eat, its considered the dessert jerky, and use your fav recipe and then tale berries and mash into the meat and then dry, or preserves, :clap


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I had the best marinade a while ago on here....It's Allegro. 

Take the meat and have it decently thin, soak it in water for a bit to bleed it. Squash out the water, then beat it with 1 of those toothy mallet tenderizers and soak about 5-6lbs to every botle of marinade for 8-10-12 hours then dehydrate it...Make you wanna smack your momma!!!!























Here is a pic of the bottle of marinade you can buy at most Winn Dixie's or Food World's...every so often Wallymart has it too...










BEST YOU'LL EVER TASTE!!!!:letsdrink


----------

